# Crazy Preggo Guppy



## JenD (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok guys I have a very pregnant guppy who is swimming from corner to corner face butting everything...the walls, the heater, the filter intake..plants. I have read erratic swimming can be a sign that they will soon give birth. But face butting?? Is this normal or has she gone crazy? She doesn't look boxy yet but you can see the fry in there. Any thoughts?
:huh:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Something could be making her nervous. Do you have any plants in there or any place for her to hide?


----------



## JenD (Nov 28, 2012)

Yep rooted and floating. And there are logs too. Only thing that has changed is I added a long airstone earlier in the day. But that had been hours before this started. The males did seem to be harassing her I noticed the longer I watched, so very well may have been that. I stuck her in a breeders net just in case but don't wanna leave her there to long. She is calm this morning, hunkered down.


----------

